# The sequel to pit girls...



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

...Hooters girls  [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

Don't get it.. :?

They are just women, don't you get women like this up North?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

JAAYDE said:


> Don't get it.. :?
> 
> They are just women, don't you get women like this up North?


Plenty of em in Essex eh Jaayde? :wink:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

I can guess their names from left to right...Monday, Monday, Tuesday, Tuesday, Wedensday, Wednesday, Thursday, Friday, Friday, Saturday morning, Saturday morning, SaturdayEvening, Staurday late (after match of the day) Sunday morning, Sunday morning, Sunday lunch, Sunday evening, Sunday evening, Bank Holiday Monday, Shrove Tuesday, Christmas Day, Christmas Day, Christmas Day, Christmas Day, Christmas Day. Boxing day and lastly, the blonde on the left, 29th February (not too keen).

Note only one is called Thursday as I play footy Thursday nights and there isnt a Saturday afternoon as the TT needs a clean once a week, you have to have your priorities. 

(total IQ below, 33)












JAAYDE said:


> They are just women, don't you get women like this up North?


Frequently m8, frequently. Although they tend to need a bit more of a scrub than these. :wink:


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

Dotti said:


> JAAYDE said:
> 
> 
> > Don't get it.. :?
> ...


Well you know.. :wink: There is not a shortage 



Leg said:


> Frequently m8, frequently. Although they tend to need a bit more of a scrub than these. :wink:


I've seen them :lol: .. Not so bad with beer goggles on


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Top picture, second from right is clearly Head of HR and has been interviewing all day. Last candidate passed after completing the competency based interview and signing to validate identity on the back of Head of HR's hand.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

O_O


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

(.v.)


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

lol


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

I prefer this one - ( . )( . )


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

I'm glad it's not compulsory to grow up as we get older :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

JAAYDE said:


> Don't get it.. :?
> 
> They are just women, don't you get women like this up North?


Yes but not down south in Leeds :wink:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> JAAYDE said:
> 
> 
> > Don't get it.. :?
> ...


Â£15 an hour m8, loads of em in town.


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Leg said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > JAAYDE said:
> ...


You need to stay in more Rich :wink:


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

JAAYDE said:


> Don't get it.. :?
> 
> They are just women, don't you get women like this up North?


 :lol: lets see some of the Essex girls then?


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

jbell said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


Â£40 already this week.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Leg said:


> jbell said:
> 
> 
> > Leg said:
> ...


Couldn't you manage a full hour then?? :roll: :lol:


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

im not complaining, but i think i would prefer a pit girl


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Is it me, or are 2/3 of those girls a little 'underqualified' to be Hooters girls?

Call me old fashioned, but in my day Hooters had certain _requirements_ :roll:


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

head_ed said:


> Is it me, or are 2/3 of those girls a little 'underqualified' to be Hooters girls?
> 
> Call me old fashioned, but in my day Hooters had certain _requirements_ :roll:


standards are slipping :?


----------



## Hallyfella (Mar 5, 2007)

Not as fit as my chicks!


----------



## Hallyfella (Mar 5, 2007)

Or if you want a one on one!!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

the stig said:


> Not as fit as my chicks!


 So thats were all my pies went :lol: :lol:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > jbell said:
> ...


Waiting for someone to pick up on that. ;-)


----------

